# Government Text Messages!



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

So like title says the VZW varient of Galaxy S 3 appears to have the new government text messaging crap. Got these a few minutes ago, even had a long beep to alert you. I was like WTF lol



















Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

There are settings for this in the messaging app:








Sent from my phone. Prepare for atrocious Swype typos.


----------



## bamaredwingsfan (Jun 9, 2011)

What app did you use to take screen shots with? All of them I've tried either didn't work or made a distorted picture

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mapatton82 (Jul 24, 2011)

bamaredwingsfan said:


> What app did you use to take screen shots with? All of them I've tried either didn't work or made a distorted picture
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Use the one that is built into the stock rom, swipe the edge of your hand from the left side of the screen to the right.


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> There are settings for this in the messaging app:
> 
> Sent from my phone. Prepare for atrocious Swype typos.


Thanks! I haven't dug into the settings to much, still on the fence on keeping or returning it.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cordell (Sep 8, 2011)

bamaredwingsfan said:


> What app did you use to take screen shots with? All of them I've tried either didn't work or made a distorted picture
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I held down home and power

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oddball (Jan 21, 2012)

With any ICS or higher device the functionality is built in. You can either hold power and home at the same time on devices with a physical home button or power and volume down on devices without physical keys. Samsung has built into the GS 3 the ability to swipe your palm across the screen. This is kind of hit and miss but is a pretty helpful feature if you can't hit both keys at the same time


----------

